# Birader



## FlyingBird

How often is word 'birader' used?

İs it polite way to call your own brother or it should be 'kardeş'?

İs it possible to call your older brother with 'birader' instead of 'abi' or it sounds weird?


----------



## Black4blue

Birader is used by men only and for another man who is not his real brother. (_As far as I know_)


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> Birader is used by men only and for another man who is not his real brother. (_As far as I know_)


So it's not possible to call your real brother like that?


----------



## ancalimon

"Birader" sounds more close to "Dude".


----------



## shafaq

FlyingBird said:


> So it's not possible to call your real brother like that?


No ! That isn't true. You may call your brother as "birader"; but that seems a bit formal.


----------



## FlyingBird

Tamam, cevapladığınız için teşekkürler


----------



## Gemmenita

It's usage is very informal even argotic to say _brother (kardeş)_, but only among men.


----------



## Muttaki

"Birader" originally is a Persian word; and English _brother _comes from "birader" in Persian.


----------



## 123xyz

> ... and English _brother_ comes from "birader" in Persian.



No, it does not _come_ from Persian - they are simply cognates i.e. share the same PIE origin.


----------



## Muttaki

123xyz said:


> No, it does not _come_ from Persian - they are simply cognates i.e. share the same PIE origin.



Yeah, I checked it you are right. It is not like for instance "jungle" that directly come from Persian.


----------

